# follanius



## catatonia.today

Hola! Tinc una llista de insults/paraulotes/paraules pejoratives en català que haig de traduir/explicar. Moltes no sorten al diccionari, i no els/les he sentit mai. Algú em pot dir que vol dir aquest?

Merci i petó


----------



## Agró

catatonia.today said:


> Hola! Tinc una llista de insults/paraulotes/paraules pejoratives en català que haig de traduir/explicar. Moltes no surten al diccionari, i no els/les he sentit mai. Algú em pot dir que vol dir aquest?
> 
> Merci i petó



Hola. Aviam si no _ficaré la pota_ completament. Aparentment és un compost de *follar* i *niu*. No ho he sentit mai, però em suggereix una persona d'una certa edat amb afició per follar (això s'entén, oi?) amb persones molt més joves (un/una "asaltacunas", en castellà).
O vaig totalment errat?


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Jo no ho he sentit mai tampoc, però té molt de sentit el que diu l'Agró. Tant que sóc incapaç de buscar-hi cap altre significat.


----------



## andriubcn

Confirmo lo mateix, mai no ho he sentit encara que la explicació que fa Agró hem sembla força correcte.

Salutacions


----------



## Demurral

XD tampoc no ho havia escoltat mai personalment. Però només llegir el títol he imaginat alguna cosa semblant al que diu l'Agró. 

Catatonia, sabut que significa "persona amb tendències Michael-Jacsonianes", ens podries donar al teva versió en anglès?

Dem!


----------



## catatonia.today

Merci a tots


----------



## catatonia.today

@Demurral 

Speak of the devil, Michael Jackson. Pobre.

One thing that comes to mind is 'cradle robber':

*Noun*

      Singular
*cradle robber*

  Plural
*cradle robbers*

*cradle robber* (_plural_ *cradle robbers*)


(idiomatic, disapproving) A person who marries or becomes romantically involved with someone who is much younger or who employs or otherwise engages a young person for a purpose inappropriate for his or her age.
*1914*, Richard Harding Davis, "The Man Who Could Not Lose," "And no mother," he shouted, "can call ME a ‘fortune-hunter’ and a ‘*cradle-robber*’ and think I'll make good by marrying her daughter!"
*2006*, Francine Maroukian, "Modern Love: We Lived in the Present, Then the Future Arrived," _New York Times_, 29 Oct., I was a 50-year-old woman; he was a 25-year-old man. . . . I was out of my pajamas and into a short skirt before you could say “*cradle robber*”.

 You can also use it as a verb: 'to rob the cradle'.

What do you think?


----------



## Demurral

Thank you for the translation!^^
I liked it: it is kind of parallel to the spanish "assalta-cunas". american rob where Spanish break into! XD


----------



## Ogi Maixant

Hola, tot això del follanius amb tendència a la pederàstia està molt bé, no dic que no, però, a priori, un follanius és algú -típicament un vailet/bordegàs/noi de poca edat- que es dedica a fer malbé (_follar_/_afollar_) nius per diversió. L'ús despectiu o insultant de la paraula fa referència, més aviat, a la nul·la productivitat d'aquesta activitat; així, doncs, ve a ser un equivalent de _dròpol_, _malfeiner_, _inútil_, etc.
Salut i euros!


----------



## Lurrezko

Quina ment més bruta teniu tots plegats. (No, jo tampoc m'ho pensava...)

Salut


----------

